# Difference between GERD and Gastritis



## Loraine

I had a endoscopy done in November, the doctor said I have severe gastritis. I am on Aciphex. Is there a difference between GERD and Gastritis? Or even Acid Reflux? I did take prevacid, but I think the aciphex helps me better. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## silver

Gastritis is an inflamation of the stomach lining. GERD is a chonic condition where the LES valve doesnt close properly and lets acid back up in your eosophagus. Acid reflux is the same thing as GERD only a different name. Gastritis will go away if you eat bland foods & let your stomach heal. GERD doesnt go away and believe me its persistant. I have GERD & have had gastritis, and I'd take the later any day







Maybe you could try prilosec or nexium instead of achphex.I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Loraine

Well after my test was done, in recovery the doctor told me I have GERD, then on my diagnoses sheet I saw moderate to severe Gastritis. My symptom is really bad pain in my chest,inbetween my ribs,in the center, feels like someone is pushing a pipe through my chest into my back. I do get burning coming up now and then, but my main gripe is the pain.


----------

